# Sexy Politik



## begoodtonite (16 Nov. 2019)

Liebe Freunde, auch wenn Politik ein schwieriges Thema ist, unabhängig von Parteibuch und Gesinnung...Welche deutsche Politikerin ist heiß und eine Sünde wert? love2


----------



## Dennis0205 (16 Nov. 2019)

ganz klar Doro Bär!:thumbup:


----------



## TrixX0r (16 Nov. 2019)

hahahahaha Jens Spahn als Politiker(IN) ?  Beste


----------



## Chamser81 (16 Nov. 2019)

Ich würde gern Alice Weidel "bekehren"!

Danke


----------



## Rammsteiner (17 Nov. 2019)

Annalena Baerbock - ganz klar !


----------



## Walt (28 Dez. 2020)

Also ich würde ganz klar am liebsten 

Doro Bär 







durchnehmen.

Aber auch 

Kathrin Albsteiger,





und

Michaela Kaniber






würde ich nicht nur auf der Bettkante stoßen.


----------



## Erlkönig (3 Jan. 2021)

Hm , Melanie Huml schaut doch ganz nett aus.

Dafür könnte man ja die Alice von der Liste streichen.


----------



## Chamser81 (3 Jan. 2021)

Nein, die Alice bleibt. Aber die Katja könnte man ja streichen! wink2


----------



## Nylonalex786 (27 Sep. 2021)

Frau Giffey ist gar keine schlechte &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## nitro1000 (12 Juni 2022)

Deinitiv Annalena


----------



## Karlzberg (5 Juli 2022)

Ich würde ja noch gerne Katarina Barley und Katrin Göring-Eckardt aufnehmen. Katja Suding ist auch nicht verkehrt, ebenso wie (zumindest früher mal) Silvana Koch-Mehrin.


----------



## Makak (6 Juli 2022)

Dorothee Bär.
Anne Spiegel war aber auch n Hingucker, mit der würd ich auch gern mal in den Clinch gehen, ebenso Katja Suding.


----------



## haller (18 Juli 2022)

Julia Klöckner


----------



## Prinz1972 (19 Aug. 2022)

annalenchen und alice


----------



## Torpedotreffer (27 Aug. 2022)

keiner! oder doch? hmmm... nö


----------



## volleytisch (24 Nov. 2022)

Also am liebsten wäre es mir wohl mit Dorothee Bär, direkt gefolgt von Annalena Baerbock. Linda Teuteberg ist auch noch eine heiße Kandidatin. Anne Spiegel und Katja Suding waren auch immer sehr ansehnlich.


----------



## weeke2004 (24 Nov. 2022)

Frauke Petry ganz eindeutig


----------

